# Cat avatar and person behind it?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Does this happen to you too that you associate the avatar cat with the person writing the post? 

For example, I imagine goldenstar1 as someone slim and delicate like her avatar cat photo. And tigressbythetail as this primadonna looking at us from over her shoulder. Saltenyo is this light-skinned, very serious, wise-eyed person like her cat's avatar photo. Marie is all cute and typing on her laptop on her fluffy, colorful, striped bed blanket.

And so on...


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Do you get confused when they change the avatar pic to another of their cats?


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

haha, and I was planning to change my avatar pic here soon...


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

haha!! See my pic on my post in the Meet my Kitty section and you'll have to imagine no longer, lol!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

If raecarrow isn't a redhair, then I've been imagining wrong. 

And Jan Rebecca, you always seem so attentive to what people are writing, what with the pricked ears and slightly tilted forward head in your avatar...

If people change their avatars, I lose the association.

goldenstar1, can you send me a link?


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh, oh... does that mean you picture me with a split purrsonality?

AC


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes. Yes, Sybil, we do.


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

Maybe it's about time I got a signature and avatar...


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Avatars and signatures are the only way I recognize who's posting. I even do it to myself.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Me (yes, it's a fancy picture... but I wanted my best one. Maybe I'll put up a "bad" one some time!)
And of course my kitties in my sig!










P.S. Usually my eyes are brown, but I got blue contacts


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Paperbacknovel, Yes, we'd love to see "you".


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

I used to have one of Puss in Boots playing with the pom-pom on his santa hat, but this place no longer allows GIF files for some daft reason....


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Great picture Vivid Dawn, was that your wedding photo?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

raecarrow said:


> Yup. I'm a redhead! Though it isn't as red as it was when I was younger. It is more auburn now.


See? The avatar association is accurate! LOL


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

I totally do this too on every forum I'm on. On another forum, I was using a House avatar for a while, and people told me they kept imagining me as Hugh Laurie. XD



Straysmommy said:


> Saltenyo is this light-skinned, very serious, wise-eyed person like her cat's avatar photo.


I actually am very pale! Light-skin, blonde hair, and blue eyes. Only occasionally serious though. 

It's funny because actually my boyfriend jokes that Athena and I are a lot alike. We are both pale, blue-eyed, small, kind of clumsy and injury-prone, scatterbrained, and fairly quiet.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Here, a challenge for you guys....

Which one is me, and which one is Athena?









Don't feel bad if you can't figure it out. We do look a lot alike!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

That's an easy one. The one on the right is you, the one on the left is saitenyo the forum member.

LOL

I must admit, though, that I didn't imagine you were so beautiful.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Straysmommy said:


> That's an easy one. The one on the right is you, the one on the left is saitenyo the forum member.
> 
> LOL
> 
> I must admit, though, that I didn't imagine you were so beautiful.


Aww, thank you. I tried to pick a nice photo...they usually don't turn out that well. Rainy day lighting is the only lighting that works for me.

And nope, clearly the correct answer is, they are _both_ Athena!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Yup, that was my wedding photo session... I forgot to bring my veil! It had little rhinestones scattered randomly on it.

I was gonna post a picture of me holding a Tiger Musky I caught, but that was right after my haircut (pixie style), and my hair has grown back to nearly "wedding length" again, so I figured it wasn't totally accurate anymore


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

raecarrow, spunky, medium-small, vivid eyes.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

VD and saitenyo, you're a lot younger than I thought. 

I also realize I'd been spelling saitenyo wrong all along. 

And it's redhead, not redhair, sorry.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Straysmommy said:


> raecarrow, spunky, medium-small, vivid eyes.


Wow. Someone hasn't read about all your clothing/shoe size issues. :grin:


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I have seen pictures of most forum members by now so I don't really wonder what most look like. 

Except newer members and the elusive Marie.

Vivid Dawn, that's awesome you got solo pictures done, that way you would still have pictures of yourself without the groom if it didn't work out .


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Straysmommy said:


> VD and saitenyo, you're a lot younger than I thought.
> 
> I also realize I'd been spelling saitenyo wrong all along.
> 
> And it's redhead, not redhair, sorry.


I'm 24 (25 at the end of next month), but I'm often told I look much younger than that. When I was 21 in college, back before I wore makeup (and looked even younger), I went to the bank to deposit a check one day...and someone working there asked if I was lost. 8-O

Apparently she thought I was a little kid and looking for my mom! XD
But I figure I'll be grateful for looking young as I get older.

And heh I didn't even notice you spelled it wrong. No worries.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

saitenyo said:


> I'm 24 (25 at the end of next month), but I'm often told I look much younger than that. When I was 21 in college, back before I wore makeup (and looked even younger), I went to the bank to deposit a check one day...and someone working there asked if I was lost. 8-O
> 
> Apparently she thought I was a little kid and looking for my mom! XD
> But I figure I'll be grateful for looking young as I get older.
> ...


There's crazy people everywhere, heh. Once when I was about 13 a lady assumed I was married simply because I was wearing a gold gemstone ring - hello! Wrong hand! Another time, just this last summer (I was either 23 or 24) my mother was buying some clothes for me and the cashier asked if I could get them tax free (if you're buying clothing for someone under 13 you don't pay taxes) ... My mother and I just stared at her like she was crazy - it took a few seconds to even realize she was questioning if I was under 13.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

I think Marie hasn't shown a pic on here because either she's an absolute stunner and doesn't want 10000 creepy internet guys hitting on her, or she has a beard that would make the 1972 German Beard Growing Champion look like he's just hit puberty.

Either way, we need to see pictures.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Beard.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thought so.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

You mean marie's face is NOT the one in her avatar?  Oh, I thought she was sooo cute!


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Hopefully my avatar doesn't cause people to think I sleep on top of garbage cans!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Goldtanker, but you _are_ a little, sweet, black sleepyhead, aren't you? ;-)


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh Yeah! Well, I was in the olden days.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I got solo wedding pictures because the "other party" kept saying he would, and it got to be 2 weeks away, so I figured I'd just go do it without him. He was at least in the pictures of the wedding day itself! LOL And nope, didn't work out. But that's okay, I now consider these my "princess" pictures instead!
I also got this one that I obviously manipulated ^_^










Oh, and most people think I'm anywhere from 16 to 21 years old. I'll be 33 next month!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Carmel said:


> There's crazy people everywhere, heh. Once when I was about 13 a lady assumed I was married simply because I was wearing a gold gemstone ring - hello! Wrong hand! Another time, just this last summer (I was either 23 or 24) my mother was buying some clothes for me and the cashier asked if I could get them tax free (if you're buying clothing for someone under 13 you don't pay taxes) ... My mother and I just stared at her like she was crazy - it took a few seconds to even realize she was questioning if I was under 13.


Ooo that sounds like a convenient policy! I actually pulled the "I'd like a kids menu" trick for a while, simply because I preferred the tiny portion sizes. 

I think by now though I can't get away with being 12, but can probably still get away with being a teenager.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

VD, that's my favorite of the photos you posted. And what a great idea, your princess pictures!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Marie, your beard is calico patterned, right?


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Hahaha, I _just _changed my avatar too, and then I saw this thread. XD It's still Samantha, just a different pose, so it shouldn't be too traumatic for anybody.  :crazy


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

marie73 said:


> Yes. Yes, Sybil, we do.


LOL! Very funny, Marie. 

AC


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Time Bandit, are you indeed an innocent looking girl with huge innocent, sweet eyes? I can't imagine you any other way...


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Straysmommy said:


> Time Bandit, are you indeed an innocent looking girl with huge innocent, sweet eyes? I can't imagine you any other way...


I could be...you decide.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

saitenyo said:


> Ooo that sounds like a convenient policy! I actually pulled the "I'd like a kids menu" trick for a while, simply because I preferred the tiny portion sizes.
> 
> I think by now though I can't get away with being 12, but can probably still get away with being a teenager.



Me and my husband went to Red Lobster for my 29th birthday. The waitress asked "Do you want a kid's menu, hun?" 
Granted, I was wearing an Eeyore T-shirt, so that probably didn't help!


----------



## The Humble Servant (Mar 16, 2011)

Hmm, guess this means I should stick with my avatar then, it is fairly accurate.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Only when I really let it go. It's my ruff that shocks people.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Time Bandit, LOL you're just like I imagined !!!!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

raecarrow said:


> redhead with blue eyes and bunches of freckles. Yes, I'm female. I


That's just how I imagined you, freckles and all !! See, this works!!!

Now that I think about it, how do people here imagine me?


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Now that I think about it, the only thing we even know about Marie is that she works at a law firm. We don't even know how old she is. If Marie doesn't give out more info on herself I'm just going to assume she is a robot.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Hmm, so I'm sprawled on my back looking cross-eyed at a toy? Maybe if we say Fern's pic describes me as goofy and playful but focused I can keep the pic.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

WK, we've seen you on video so the avatar association doesn't work anymore, I'm afraid.


----------



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow, I have never even thought of what people might look like. This thread is interesting!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm waiting, Marie....


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I hope you're not holding your breath! 8O


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

Marie is not posting her pic b/c the fact is, she really IS the cat in the avatar. She taps away with a drawn claw at the keyboard when her human isn't looking.


----------



## Husky42 (Sep 28, 2008)

I must say, while I do not post here often this has been one of the more amusing thread.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

marie73 said:


> I hope you're not holding your breath! 8O


If I was, would you give us more information about yourself Ms. Mysterious?

Maggie- I'm starting to think so!


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

So does that mean I'm a big black furry beast? xD


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

Funny thread! No, I don't think I develope a picture of people from their avatar but I think in words more than pictures.

Prima donna would accurately describe Ms. Petunia, who is the cat in my avatar. Maybe I should choose another cat for my avatar that more accurately presents me? Hmmm....


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Tigress, that's true, I always have a dissonance between the avatar association I make of your avatar and the personality that comes through your posts! So maybe it doesn't always work.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Treblyk, you'd have to post more often for my mind to start creating the association, as it does it by itself, without my intervention.


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

True. But your avatar makes me want to take a nap. Always. xD


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh Treblyk, the doctor and I have been trying to figure out why I've developed this need for afternoon naps. Maybe it's having what you see in my avatar for hours next to my legs on the floor every day!

And your avatar tells me "I may look all relaxed and cute, but I'm WATCHING YOU!"

And Antigone looks just like I imagine the mythic Antigone to look like.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

Snoozing cats on the bed in the afternoon always inspire me to take a nap with them. It's almost sinful.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

...So what do you guys think I look like based on my avatar?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Oceanmist, I always associate you with the ocean, because of the user name and the huge ocean-green eyes in your avatar.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

This is pretty cool! How do you imagine me?


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

Straysmommy said:


> Oh Treblyk, the doctor and I have been trying to figure out why I've developed this need for afternoon naps. Maybe it's having what you see in my avatar for hours next to my legs on the floor every day!
> 
> And your avatar tells me "I may look all relaxed and cute, but I'm WATCHING YOU!"
> 
> And Antigone looks just like I imagine the mythic Antigone to look like.


Yeah I think having fluffy beasts around all the time who just want to snuggle (I ended up with all of my cats being very clingy) makes it harder to be productive. 

Hades has massive eyes and his pupils are always dilated giving him this crazy O.O look. And Antigone, especially when I got her, always looked so sad and tragic, so being named after a tragic character fit. 

Oceanmist, I look at you and I think youre one of those little kids that doesn't understand personal space and always wants to know "WHATCHA DOING". Quite adorable.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

I know something about Marie that some of you don't. She's not got a head anymore. Oh and she's over 300 years old.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree! This is one amusing thread 

Even if I am a late come trying to catch up


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Huge said:


> I know something about Marie that some of you don't. She's not got a head anymore. Oh and she's over 300 years old.


Really? I heard Marie is El Chupacabra.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> Really? I heard Marie is El Chupacabra.


HAHAHA! Ok that one got me laughing! XD


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Well before any of you assume what I look like, this is me.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Kittywitty, there was no need to post your photo. Your avatar tells me exactly the same thing - light-brown hair and beautiful eyes, sweetest person. You two even have the same pretty smile.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Straysmommy said:


> Oceanmist, I always associate you with the ocean, because of the user name and the huge ocean-green eyes in your avatar.


Close I guess, I actually have dark blue eyes. 

@Treblyk: I kind of am. XD


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

my4kitties said:


> This is pretty cool! How do you imagine me?


Nobody wants to do this? (And no fair looking in the Member Picture thread, lol!)


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry, I've already seen you in the picture thread!!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> Sorry, I've already seen you in the picture thread!!


Cheater!! :cool :grin:


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

*my4kitties*- I perceive you as being very vigilant from your picture. 

OK! Now do me!!


----------

